# Peisaj (landscape)



## Ionut Godea

Hello, there! My name is Ionut and I am from Bacau, Romania. I want to present you my Juwel Rio 180 aquarium. 
Tank's parameters are: 
Size 100 cm length, 41 cm width, 50 cm depth; 
Lighting - 2 x T5 Juwel Daylight and Nature (45 w) /9 hours per day; 
Internal filter - original, 1000l/h pump; 
Heater - 200 Watt;
Fertilizers - Easy life Profito, Easy life Fosfo, Easy life Nitro and Easy Carbo; 
Substrate - JBL Aquabasis;
Decorative materials - lava rocks;
CO2 - 3 bubbles per second nonstop; 
Plants - Utricularia graminifolia, Rotala rotundifolia, Echinodorus tenellus, Hemianthus Micrantemoides, Pogostemon helferi;
Inhabitants - 10 hyphesobrycon herbertaxelrodi, 2 Otocinclus affinis, 3 Anentome helena, 1 Neritina natalensis and a few red cherry schrimps;
Weekly water change: - 40%.
The aquarium is in progress, it still needs to suffer some changes (trimming etc) till the final form.
Here are some pictures:









By ionutg at 2012-01-21









By ionutg at 2012-01-21

That's all for now. I'm looking forward your opinions! 
Regards,
Ionut


----------



## ChadRamsey

absolutely stunning Ionut!!

Great looking scaperoud:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

"in progress"...? That is AMAZING! Good luck!


----------



## wpgfish

very nice


----------



## So_Fishy

beautiful!!


----------



## green_valley

I like it. I can't wait for more progress. Great growth.


----------



## Elliot

Utterly amazing! Are you going to let those stems in the back grow taller or are they staying the way that they are?


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you for your appreciation. Now, I want to show you the evolution of my tank in images:









By ionutg at 2011-12-08









By ionutg at 2011-12-06









By ionutg at 2011-12-11









By ionutg at 2011-12-21









By ionutg at 2012-01-15









By ionutg at 2012-01-21









By ionutg at 2012-01-27

I took the last photo today, after the trimming session.

Regards, 
Ionut


----------



## Elliot

Wow! I like the latest scape. It compliments the way the rocks are positioned.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

Love it! Especially the last one. I felt the lines of the stems were too uniform in the first set, but now that you trimmed it, it looks much more interesting.


----------



## JL15219

Elliot said:


> Wow! I like the latest scape. It compliments the way the rocks are positioned.


+1 Great Job!


----------



## Lichard

The density of your plants makes me drool.

Good work with your trimming and aquascape, I can't wait to see this progress! roud:


----------



## Bunbuku

It's stunning now and will even be more stunning in 10-14 days when the reds stems grow back some. Fantastic job!!


----------



## wiredconcepts

I am a beginner in planted tank keeping and I aspire to keep a tank as beautiful as yours. If you don't mind me asking what are the main background plants?


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you!
@ wiredconcepts - The main background plants are rotala rotundifolia. http://www.tropica.com/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=033


----------



## ucantimagine

Wow that is gorgeous! It looks like St Lucia, complete with Pitons and all.


----------



## Ionut Godea

ucantimagine said:


> Wow that is gorgeous! It looks like St Lucia, complete with Pitons and all.


Really?


----------



## ucantimagine

Granted I have a vivid imagination...but it reminds me of St. Lucia.


----------



## Ionut Godea

Interesting!
I want to change my black neon tetras with other fish. What's Your Suggestion? What species of fish?


----------



## green_valley

ionut g said:


> Interesting!
> I want to change my black neon tetras with other fish. What's Your Suggestion? What species of fish?


I like the color of Cardinals, but everyone has them. I love Rummy noses, as they're very tight schooling fish.


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you! Rasbora espei - what do you think?


----------



## Ionut Godea

Some pictures:

Twillight









By ionutg at 2012-02-06









By ionutg at 2012-02-06









By ionutg at 2012-02-06









By ionutg at 2012-02-06









By ionutg at 2012-02-06


----------



## ktownhero

Beautiful tank!


----------



## Hcancino

Wow!!!!! On a side note I think I'll eat some watermelon now


----------



## Nocturnal

Beautiful!


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank's!:icon_smil

A new picture:


----------



## sapphoqueen

nice peisaj you got there Ionutz G  
keep the up dates coming!
subscribed


----------



## JMikeB83

so is there some sorta weedeater that yall do that with... Just wondering cause that just looks perfect.. its amazing what ya'll do with these plants.. I'm still just trying to get my tank to flourish..i look at some of these tanks and I just get jealous..lol great work


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you for your appreciation. A new pic:


----------



## daphilster08

Stunning tank! Absolutely beautiful! I like how you keep us addicts happy with all your pictures


----------



## Andrew H

Awesome tank


----------



## eklikewhoa

Very nice scape, choice of fauna and very well display altogether!!!!


----------



## LetThereBeFish

Wow! Your tank is stunning!roud: Your trimming skills are awesome. Its very clean looking.


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you! A new pic:


----------



## oscarsx

whoa, simply amazing... great work...


----------



## Ionut Godea

@ oscarx - Thank you!

A beautiful aquarium plant Utricularia Graminifolia:


----------



## Chyrol

Wow. It's been said already, but I'll say it again. This tank is stunning!


----------



## Mike Hawk

very nice


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you! Contrast:


----------



## CaliKid

Beautiful and inspiring! Nice job!


----------



## amphirion

wow. that is something! everything looks well grown!


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you!!

My first aquarium video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dJkKUzwu20


----------



## ucantimagine

<<< eating a big JELLY sandwich.


----------



## ucantimagine

you have 2 "http"s in the link, it's not working, but I got it. 
You've done a beautiful job. Congrats.


----------



## douten

This is so gorgeous ; ; wish there'd be some place like this where I can swim in


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you for your appreciation. Peisaj (landscape) part 2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oahQ8-GOfs


----------



## ThePig

snazzy job uve done there, one of the best ive seen


----------



## ChadRamsey

amazing ionut.

quick question, when you first started planting the rotala r in the background, did you plant heavy intially? or did you plant it in stages? Meaning: did you plant the stems with space between them and then go back and plant more once those were established?

what a beautiful tank.


----------



## Red_Wall

Very nice looking tank!


----------



## Ionut Godea

@ ThePig - Thank you!!
@ ChadRamsey - I plant rotala in stages, 1 cm distance one from another.
@ Red_Wall - Thank you!!

Utricularia Graminifolia:










high resolution


----------



## unpluggedmusic

This is simply gorgeous! Selection of plants were perfect, trimming & shaping were perfect, denseness perfect, lightings perfect! Amazing! Even the UG is growing so well & forming a slope naturally! Masterpiece!


----------



## Williak

Excellent tank! Really beautiful scaping! Love those rotalas. 

Really like your backgrounds! How do you achieve that look?


----------



## Ionut Godea

@ unpluggedmusic - Thank you!!
@ Williak - Thank you for your appreciation! In the background, at base, I have a neon lamp and when I want to give a colour I just cover the neon whit a transparent colored foil. 

A new pic:










What's your opinion?


----------



## Tetranerd

Honestly, the others were beautiful, but in a very tame way. I REALLY like this one - seems to reach out and grab me! Fantastic!


----------



## ChadRamsey

it looks amazing ionut. GREAT job. i love the addition of the driftwood.


----------



## hhk12

stuning looks great


----------



## beanwarrior

Great look, but i like your tank best with no drift wood. Not that it looks bad with the drift wood! Could you give us a pic on how you change the lighting on your back ground.


----------



## Ionut Godea

@ Tetranerd, @ ChadRamsey, @ hhk12 - Thank you very much!!
@ beanwarrior - Thank you!! I don't have a pictures.

Few changes:


----------



## Ionut Godea

New pic:


----------



## Tcal01

wow looks awesome. great growth. is that bacopa australis in the midground


----------



## marioman72

wow what great depth and color! amazing!


----------



## Amandas tank

Wow! That is a really cool scape!


----------



## AirstoND

All the picture needs is bambi and thumper figurines, ,

Nice setup nonetheless


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you all for your appreciation! 

New photo:


----------



## Amandas tank

Nice photo!


----------



## junglefowl

Good work with rotala...i like both landscapes, the driftwood make the scape look more like a jungle


----------



## Indian fern

Gaad! Its so BEAUTIFUL! I want your tank!!!!! DDDD


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you all!!

New pic:


----------



## Ionut Godea

Pearling:


----------



## Ionut Godea

Assassin snail:


----------



## Ionut Godea

New pic:


----------



## marioman72

lets see another full tank shot!


----------



## Ionut Godea

@ marioman72 - soon

Neons and kerri fish:


----------



## marioman72

woooo


----------



## Chrisgw

Amazing tank! Are you really just using the stock lights on your 180?


----------



## Ionut Godea

@ marioman72 - Thank you!
@ Chrisgw - Thank you! Yes, 2 x T5 JBL Solar Natur Ultra and JBL Solar Tropic Ultra (45 w) /9 hours per day;


----------



## marioman72

wow that looks incredible, is that UG in the foreground?


----------



## Ionut Godea

@ marioman72 - Thank you!! Yes, is UG. :icon_smil

Detail:


----------



## pirayaman

That's insane


----------



## Neatfish

This.^ Only if I could get my next tank to look like that.


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you for your appreciation!

Changes. What's your opinion?


----------



## jonathan

I honestly prefer the version before the moss. It feels very out of place to me. I even find the moss color distracting. It was a nearly perfect composition of plants hard-scape and color before. Just my opinion.

I really felt floored by the shapes and simplicity of your early versions. It was so warm and magical. Maybe its important to understand I have a minimalist heart when soaking up my criticism.


----------



## UDGags

I like the color of the moss in terms of contrast but I agree it seems out of place at the moment. I think I would put it on all the branches so it covers all the wood.


----------



## Ionut Godea

New look:


----------



## Tcal01

This tank has never failed to look anything but amazing. keep up the good work


----------



## marioman72

the UG looks much more vibrant. liking the trimming you are doing with the background plants. very nice work as usual. what is your dosing regimen to get these great colors?


----------



## Ionut Godea

@ Tcal01 - Thank you very much!
@ marioman72 - Thank you!! I use Easy life products: Easy Carbo, Profito, Nitro, Fosfo. But, lately I haven't dose any fertilisers, just CO2. 

New fish:


----------



## synaethetic

Such an inspiring tank. VERY unique!


----------



## walluby

I think you should decide on what your focal point is.
The rocks or the driftwood. In the latter scapes, 
your rocks have disappeared, whereas in the earlier
ones your rocks were a big part of the layout. 
I would take what you have learned and start a new
tank with driftwood and a different layout.


----------



## Ionut Godea

@ synaethetic - Thank you very much!!

@ walluby - In your opinion, what is a focal point?


----------



## Ionut Godea

New look:


----------



## ChadRamsey

love it! 

great job. thats the wonderful thing about planted tanks. You can change the look of them at a drop of a hat, if you dont like it...well change it back!


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you very much!!

Inpaichthys kerri


----------



## Idrankwhat

Stunning Ionut.


----------



## bluestems

I love seeing the evolution of your tank. I think the latest and this one is/was my favorite look...










Really beautiful! :smile:


----------



## Joshwainwright

WOW, there's only one word for it... AMAZING!

It's the first thread I've looked at on this forum too, everything is either going to be 1,000 times better than the forum I used to post on or this is just brilliance.

Well done dude, I'd be happy to create something like that one day!


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you very much!! I am honored!!

Colisa lalia:


----------



## Ionut Godea

Changes:


----------



## Ionut Godea

New pic:


----------



## Ionut Godea

Transformation:


----------



## Ionut Godea

New pic:


----------



## Charrr89

wow. someday i will be able to make a nice tank like this. Ionut... how did you learn to make such great aquascapes?


----------



## Ionut Godea

@ Charrr89 - Thank you very much!! I read a lot.

New setup:



















New pic:


----------



## ChadRamsey

beautiful! love the hardscape


----------



## OVT

This is Art.

v3


----------



## WEGL5280

Wonderful rocks! The placement works great, even with the larger rock close to the center!

Always so excited to see you post up new pics.. Can't wait to see this one develop, Ionut!


----------



## Psiorian

Awesome hardscape!


----------



## jonathan

Cant wait to see more


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you all for your beautiful words!! I am honored!!

Macropodus opercularis:


----------



## devilduck

Can't wait to see more. I love Paradise fish

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ionut Godea

@ devilduck -Thank you!!

I changed the position of the large stones. What do you think?


----------



## Ionut Godea

New photo:


----------



## Ionut Godea

New setup:


----------



## Jahn

I like the new setup!


----------



## I<3<*))))><

Love that, espeically all the tiny twigs inbetween the rock work. Really makes it look like roots coming up from the soil. What kind of wood is that? It kind of looks like wood chips one might use to mulch their garden with...


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you!! I use beech wood (roots).

Tanichthys albonubes:


----------



## Fish from Philly

WOW - REALLY LOVE THESE TANKS!!!

Great job


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you very much!! 

New pic:


----------



## Ionut Godea

New pic:


----------



## Ionut Godea

New pic:


----------



## Ionut Godea

New pic:


----------



## Charrr89

Wow so natural looking!


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you very much!!

New pic:


----------



## Fish from Philly

This is one of the best tanks I've ever seen. You inspired me to change my own tank around. I wrote you a PM about how to set up that background with the light. Simply amazing!!!


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you!

New pic:


----------



## DogFish

Great application of diminishing perspective. The viewer's eyes are draw deep into the
aquascape.


----------



## Dantrasy

Outstanding. True talent.

Keep the pics coming Ionut.


----------



## Anya

Amazing, just amazing! I would never stop gazing at it. <3


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you all for your beautiful words!!

Trimming:


----------



## Fish from Philly

Ionut Godea said:


> Thank you all for your beautiful words!!
> 
> Trimming:



LOVE it when it trimmed down like that. Really shows how much impact you can create when you have the horizon line so crisp. AMAZING job!


----------



## Bananableps

That is a drop dead gorgeous tank. I'm not usually a fan of the light path in the middle thing because it's so overused, but you've done it in a nuanced way which we should all learn from as an aquascaping community.


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you all!! I am honored!!

Photo without equipments:


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you!!

HD short video of my tank:


----------



## samee

Your background and lighting play a big role in making your tank look so good.


----------



## Ionut Godea

Yes, indeed!

Steven Caller is the author of online Aquarist magazine and he wrote an nice article about my setup:
http://aquaristmagazine.com/peisaj-aquascape/

Please give Aquarist magazine a like on Facebook if you can 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Aquarist-Magazine/167521390049267?fref=ts


----------



## Ionut Godea

New pic:


----------



## Ionut Godea

Lateral view:


----------



## skanderson

you have a phenomenal eye. i just read your entire thread and never saw i picture that i didnt love. if you lived a bit closer i would invite you over to help layout my new tank. keep up the beautiful work.


----------



## Ionut Godea

@ skanderson - Thank you very much!! I am glad you like my work.

Mountainscape:


----------



## scapegoat

i love your use of forced perspective. using the large rock up front like that is wonderful.

really well done. beautiful job


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you very much!!

Black neon tetra:


----------



## Ionut Godea

Black neon tetra:


----------



## Chrisinator

That's awesome!!


----------



## jamesyu

This aquarium and it's changes are absolutely stunning -- there's not much you can say, but wow.


----------



## Ionut Godea

@ Chrisinator - Thank you very much!! I am glad you like it!! 

@ jamesyu - Thank you very much!! I am glad and honored!! 

I like this photo:


----------



## Ionut Godea

Experiment:



What is your opinion?


----------



## marioman72

Ionut Godea said:


> Experiment:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion?


loving it, nice improvement. the flow moves a little better with the standing branches. has quite a bit of depth! i just did something very similar to this in my tank! haha weird.


----------



## The Trigger

This tank is BEAUTIFUL. Great work!


----------



## colorfan

that is one beautiful tank


----------



## cbachmann

This thing is off the hook. I love the way you colored the back ground to meet up with the horizon line in the scape


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you all for your beautiful words!!  
I bought new fish.

X-ray Tetra:


----------



## kevreh

Ionut Godea said:


> Some pictures:
> 
> Twillight



Very cool how you have evening lighting. So its just a neon tube or something? How long is it on? I have an automated LED dimmer and some leds....this is a cool idea I'll have to use. Maybe red or blue leds to simulate sunrise and sunset after the main lights are off?

Also, is your rock "found" or bought locally?

Lastly, nice touch with the delicate branches (in the newest version of your tank). Subtle but effective.

Kevin


----------



## Ionut Godea

I have a neon lamp - 60 cm. My rocks are from a dry creek near my town. Thank you!!

New pic:


----------



## Ionut Godea

A surprise for me was that my aquarium appeared in an article on Headlines & Global News (HNGN):http://www.hngn.com/articles/23778/...te-elaborate-scenes-underwater-living-art.htm


----------



## kevreh

Cool! That link doesn't go right to the article, but you can find it if you type "living art" in the search box.


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you very much!!

20 litre nano tank - first day


----------



## Ionut Godea

Another nice article about my work, wrote on a vietnamese site by BOUAQUA: (please use Google Translate)

http://bouaqua.net/ho-thuy-sinh/ho-.../su-chuyen-minh-manh-me-cua-mot-ho-thuy-sinh/


----------



## Ionut Godea

Scape


----------



## MWebee

You have a great eye for aquascaping!


----------



## Steve002

Very very nice.


----------



## henrietta

gorgeous!! I love how your plant placement complements your hardscape and how you are able to change the look drastically just by trimming.


----------



## Axelrodi202

Ionut Godea said:


> Scape


Great scapes! How do you create a background like the one in this tank?


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you all very much!! I am honored!! In the bacground, I have a neon lamp and a transparent foil.


----------



## Ionut Godea

My aquarium, 180 liters HD short video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj4I0ilNF64


----------



## Xzavier247

Awesome scapes. Brilliant pictures. Keep up the great work


----------



## Ionut Godea

Thank you very much!! I am honored!!


----------



## Ionut Godea

Aquascaping Interview - Ionut Godea from Romania ? Aquascaping Love


----------



## LinaS

good to know you r still in hobby ) 
well done! 
you have some very impressive skills )
thanks for sharing


----------



## Ionut Godea

New setup:


----------

